# New to the area, need carp tips!



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, my friend and I will be attending Hocking College this fall for Fish Management & Aquaculture Science. And we haven't yet established some good carp fishing venues in the Athens/Nelsonville areas. We've been to Snowden and Dow, but haven't gotten the chance to fish them just yet. 
So if anyone has any suggestions on where to try, preferably places that have some size to their population of carp, then let me know! 
Any help would be appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

There are some big fish in Snowden, I see them in the spring when the water warms up and they head to the bays to warm up. I hardly ever see them shallow, visibly feeding, though. Dow is loaded but I almost always catch smaller fish there. The Hocking will have them, too, right along campus.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a HTC Grad
Hocking River Just under the bridge as your going to Hocking College!

Or the Ox bow area down stream from there!

Moonville is good too


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Lake Hope

[ame]https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Hocking+Technical+Colleg&hl=en&ll=39.388083,-82.1631&spn=0.020133,0.052314&sll=40.365277,-82.669252&sspn=5.080461,13.392334&t=m&z=15[/ame]


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!
Snowden looks like a good place for carp, near those over hangs on the left side of the dock. I hope they don't stay deep though.

And CarpsRule, right under the bridge huh? I would've never thought because it seemed like mostly current down there and not so many pools. But I'll for sure try! As well as Hope. That's the one lake in the area that I haven't been to.
I've tried Fox Lake as well, but no luck. Does anyone know much about that one?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Alex,

Your at a great school! I would hire an Hocking Grad over anyone from a 4 year school in a minute. 

You come out knowing how to get the job done!

For an employer that is GOLD!

Stay away from Athens!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Odd but I never fished the pond on campus has anyone tried it?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

CarpRule said:


> Odd but I never fished the pond on campus has anyone tried it?


OU or Hocking campus? I know the pond at OU is strictly off limits. I asked.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fox lake in Athens or Lake Logan are great for Carp. Burr Oak is not bad also


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh Yeah Burr Oak!

I caught a 10 pound Channel Cat and a 14 pound Common at the boat docks there.

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Hocking Campus Pond

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

ALEX start HC Carp Angler Club!

You could help change the way people look at them. We need Carp Tournament to be developed across US.

So I can go Pro 

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha Thats not a bad idea.
I certainly plan on shaking some things up once I settle in. I have way more drive, potential and motivation than my peers that I saw in the program (which was all of about 8 people.)
But I will certainly inform and show people how to practice fish safety and hopefully turn some heads to carp angling(;

As for the little ponds on campus, I'll find out about that..TRUST me haha.
My guess is that it's off limits though.

Once again, thanks for the awesome feedback guys! You'll be seeing documentation of my catches in this part of Ohio in the very near future! And I'd also love to have a possible carp get together/session at one of these venues. Still haven't met another carp angler in the flesh!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Alex_Combs said:


> Haha Thats not a bad idea.
> I certainly plan on shaking some things up once I settle in. I have way more drive, potential and motivation than my peers that I saw in the program (which was all of about 8 people.)
> But I will certainly inform and show people how to practice fish safety and hopefully turn some heads to carp angling(;
> 
> ...


I drag 'em into my kayak with a long rod and some weedeater line.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

If you can make the drive up to Zanesville, Dillon lake is loaded with carp. You can walk all the way across the water just stepping on their backs. That's an exaggeration, by not by much! The Licking and Muskingum rivers are full of them too.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

+1 for Dillon and the licking


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

What are good spots on fox? I'm here now to the right of the dam but it seems way too shallow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You need to go to the other end of the lake by the handicap pier


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Lake Logan, seen a lot of carp by the old hatchery ponds. I used to catfish it while a buddy fished for carp. 

Good luck at hocking, got my Fish & Aquaculture degree in 2005. I really enjoyed it there. Lots of water around you and plenty of guys who like to fish.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank a lot rusty!
We'll probably try Logan tomorrow after class.

And that's awesome! I'm incredibly excited for this experience. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Grad myself, as Rusty fish said, try the old hatchery ponds at the end of Logan. Also, Whites Mill, in Athens, on the Hocking is phenomenal.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

So what do you mean at the end of Logan? I'm trying to find the hatchery ponds on google maps. I do see the dam and the marina. Are they on that end of the lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

There you go.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Rusty!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

